# Kitty Litter and mesh Bags



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi, I am interested in using KL for my cooler (I think it's medium-sized at around 60 Qt or so). It would be ideal if I could use mesh bags to hold the KL. 

My question is...would this work well? All I am looking to do is throw some dry KL in there because it is so humid where I live. I just want the KL to soak up the extra humidity and hopefully keep it in the mid-60s. 

Also, do you know where I could get a couple of good mesh bags that hold maybe a pound or so? Would the ones that heartfelt sells work well? 
I have also heard that Pet Smart sells them. Are those any good and where would I find them in the store? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ameyers41 (May 19, 2011)

Fish tank filter bags at any pet store. They work great and come in different sizes.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Sometimes they will also be sold as bird seed bags.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Today the Petsmart near me had 4"X12" filter media bags for 98 cents and 3"X8" bags for 79 cents. Bought the last two and asked if they would restock them.

These bags sure look the same as I paid at least 4 times plus more for from an online supplier.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

LIKE THESE:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes Sir, Ken.

Do you use them? I'm giving them a try with kl and beads.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Beads in humidors - I use both beads and KL in my coolador.
Haven't had to use the bags yet - I just have open containers, which works fine - but I just got in a shipment so i'll be moving to the bags soon to save space.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Sometimes they will also be sold as bird seed bags.


They can also be sold as "fish seed bags" or "bird filter bags".

:tease:

To answer the OPs question, the bags that FWTX posted are the exact ones I use. They're great!


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

FWTX said:


> Beads in humidors - I use both beads and KL in my coolador.
> Haven't had to use the bags yet - I just have open containers, which works fine - but I just got in a shipment so i'll be moving to the bags soon to save space.


Nice. I guess I'll have to order those online as it does not look like petsmart carries those types of bags.


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

Hah! I use these for my many aquariums! Who would've thought I'd be using them for my cigars!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> Nice. I guess I'll have to order those online as it does not look like petsmart carries those types of bags.


Oh no - I got these at PetSmart - they're in the aquarium accesory section, a buck a pop - you know that aisle that has all the nick-nacks hanging on the wall. Same time I bought my unscented silica gel cat litter.

"Hah! I use these for my many aquariums! Who would've thought I'd be using them for my cigars!"
Be prepared to see many fascinating things on Puff Patrick!


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

FWTX said:


> Oh no - I got these at PetSmart - they're in the aquarium accesory section, a buck a pop - you know that aisle that has all the nick-nacks hanging on the wall. Same time I bought my unscented silica gel cat litter.


Thanks for the update. I couldn't find them on their web site.

Guess I'll head up there this weekend and get all bagged and littered up!


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

FWTX said:


> Be prepared to see many fascinating things on Puff Patrick!


I thought I'd see enough with aquariums.. I've used pantyhose, kitty litter, the gravel they use for baseball fields, cooking ingredients,


----------

